# nasty comments - sound familiar ?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

False Flag WildOne

Google sold out, and will post anything that one will $$$ for, same as the sponsored posts on ET

Does it make them bad people? 

Not necessarily, i'd tattoo _I LOVE WALL STREET_ on my butt & run backwards for the right $$$

In fact, hold my calls.........

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> Interesting trends in web sites - article (hits close to home ET-ers)
> 
> 
> http://www.wtop.com/256/3531466/Websites-try-to-nix-nasty-comments


They cannot brainwash people to believe in global warning,so they will simply punish those who do not agree with them.

They cannot brainwash people to believe that homosexual lifestyle is good, so they will simply punish those who do not agree with them.

They cannot brainwash people to believe that big government health care is good for you,so They will simply punish those who do not agree with them.

They cannot brainwash people to believe that those who believe in the constitution are right wing extremist,so They will simply punish those who do not agree with them.


They must stop all opinions that they do not agree with,because their opinion is settled law.

So their first step is to force you to identify yourself so they can punish you when you don't agree with them,they're already using their power in the big government by IRS audits of all known conservatives.

In the article it's only step one to force people to think the way they do,they will continue down this road until they get to the final solution,they've done this through out human history again again and again,THE POWER IS SO IMPORTANT TO THEM that they will do anything to keep it.

The comments in all of these news papers gives everyone a voice and a big picture of the real opinion of ordinary folks,'THEY' despise these people,'THEY'cannot stand to be told that they're full of chit,so their answer is to restrict comments to how they think and ban the rest.

To them 'freedom' is the problem.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Harry, restricting someone's ability to act like an ass-hat only silences their voice if they're incapable of treating people decently.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Harry, restricting someone's ability to act like an ass-hat only silences their voice if they're incapable of treating people decently.


True,but what they're really doing is using that as accuse to ban comments about global warming..."it's Bad for Science" that was in the article .

I agree that they need moderators to ban those who make threats and such,they should have been doing it all along,but what they really want is to stop all conservative thinking.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> True,but what they're really doing is using that as accuse to ban comments about global warming..."it's Bad for Science" that was in the article .


 But that was also a decision by only one site. Maybe there was an ulterior motive, or maybe they just got tired of people being unable to disagree civilly. Neither of us knows for sure.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> But that was also a decision by only one site. Maybe there was an ulterior motive, or maybe they just got tired of people being unable to disagree civilly. Neither of us knows for sure.


They cannot win the debate so they will just not allow it.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/tech/...times-in-banning-skeptics-from-climate-debate


.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Back in a few years ago there was a website called "Yafro". The flame wars got so bad that one member drove 1000 miles just to burn down a members trailer. 
And it was all over who claimed to have the best modified pictures. 

I liked the site because of the lonely day time soccer moms.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Back in a few years ago there was a website called "Yafro". The flame wars got so bad that one member drove 1000 miles just to burn down a members trailer.
> And it was all over who claimed to have the best modified pictures.
> 
> I liked the site because of the lonely day time soccer moms.


Do they post pictures?:whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Do they post pictures?:whistling2:


Oh man did they post pictures. You would be surprised what "normal" soccer moms do while home alone during the school year. I never know there were so many ways to use a turkey baster.
It was a free site were members posted pictures and others comments on them. It was the Wild Wild West.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Big John said:


> Harry, restricting someone's ability to act like an ass-hat only silences their voice if they're *incapable of treating people decently*.


That would shut up most of the leftist's Hollywood and media mouthpieces.  Don't wish something like that on yourself!!!:no::no::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wendon said:


> That would shut up most of the leftist's Hollywood and media mouthpieces.  Don't wish something like that on yourself!!!:no::no::laughing:


 Them and all the ones on AM talk radio, too. :whistling2: If all the talking heads went away it wouldn't phase me one bit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Them and all the ones on AM talk radio, too. :whistling2: If all the talking heads went away it wouldn't phase me one bit.


Hmm, that could backfire.

Rush trying to wash windshields in traffic for change, Hannity hanging at the Home Depot looking for day work with the illegals. Bill O'Reilly trying to use duct tape, a string and a dollar bill to empty change machines.

Do we really want all these POSs out on the streets?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the left, right and indifferent are tied in the area of nasty comments. Somehow everything gets turned in to a political us against them scenario. I couldn't imagine living my life looking at everything like that


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> ...Somehow everything gets turned in to a political us against them scenario....


 I call it looking at the world through your bumper-stickers.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

bkmichael65 said:


> I'm pretty sure the left, right and indifferent are tied in the area of nasty comments. Somehow everything gets turned in to a political us against them scenario. I couldn't imagine living my life looking at everything like that


We all have relatives I'am sure that turn everything into a political dog fight with the bitching and whining and the complaining. My father in law has ruined many dinners with his 1rst amendment rights. Of course his words are loud and his actions are non existent.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Tl;dr


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Tl;dr


Who can argue with that? :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> they really want is to stop all conservative thinking.


Nothing wrong with conservative thinking if there is actual thinking going on - what we currently have is completely without real thought. Anyone who denies global warming is basing that belief on faith, not real science.

You can post all the articles you want, the earth is warming and it is a result of human action and there is nothing scientific that will say otherwise.

But if it makes you feel better to put your hands over your ears and sing 'La La La' then I encourage you to be as happy as you can be...:thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

eejack said:


> Nothing wrong with conservative thinking if there is actual thinking going on - what we currently have is completely without real thought. Anyone who denies global warming is basing that belief on faith, not real science.
> 
> You can post all the articles you want, the earth is warming and it is a result of human action and there is nothing scientific that will say otherwise.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better to put your hands over your ears and sing 'La La La' then I encourage you to be as happy as you can be...:thumbup:


Baloney talk. But if this offends you for me saying so, just report it to the new moderator.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Hmm, that could backfire.
> 
> Rush trying to wash windshields in traffic for change, Hannity hanging at the Home Depot looking for day work with the illegals. Bill O'Reilly trying to use duct tape, a string and a dollar bill to empty change machines.
> 
> Do we really want all these POSs out on the streets?


It would be no worse than having you on the street.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

On the Internet, nobody knows you're a dog.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Baloney talk. But if this offends you for me saying so, just report it to the new moderator.


No need - your ignorance doesn't offend me in the slightest. I find it rather amusing actually. I prefer actual intelligent discourse but birthers truthers and denialists ( global warming holocaust ) have a certain fun factor after a long day. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> It would be no worse than having you on the street.


Oh, sorry did I hurt your feelings using your Gods names that way. :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Oh, sorry did I hurt your feelings using your Gods names that way. :laughing:


That's it? That's the best you can come up with? I'd have to tie half my brain behind my back , just to make it fair.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Kids! It's Saturday and you are in the middle of a ANTI- nasty comments thread acting like you are 5 years olds. 

Behave! :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Kids! It's Saturday and you are in the middle of a ANTI- nasty comments thread acting like you are 5 years olds. Behave! :laughing:


But Space Ghost is on TV and them poo poo heads won't let me watch.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

NO Comment! 



~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> That's it? That's the best you can come up with? I'd have to tie half my brain behind my back , just to make it fair.


From the guy that came up with this?



> It would be no worse than having you on the street.


Wow, you are right, that is some very clever writing. :laughing:

You must have used 100% of that atrophied brain of yours for that one. :whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Hmm, that could backfire.
> 
> Rush trying to wash windshields in traffic for change, Hannity hanging at the Home Depot looking for day work with the illegals. Bill O'Reilly trying to use duct tape, a string and a dollar bill to empty change machines.
> 
> Do we really want all these POSs out on the streets?


You mean like your friends The Hon. Rev. Al Sharpton, The Hon. Rev. Jesse Jackson, The Hon. Billy Bob Maher, and The Hon. Mikey Moore actually having to get a real job and not being able to play the many cards they play (race etc.) and thereby living off the incomes of other people???


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wendon said:


> You mean like your friends The Hon. Rev. Al Sharpton, The Hon. Rev. Jesse Jackson, The Hon. Billy Bob Maher, and The Hon. Mikey Moore actually having to get a real job and not being able to play the many cards they play (race etc.) and thereby living off the incomes of other people???


It'd be awesome to see them disappear. Seriously.

Never understood why people get all personally invested in defending these yokels who they don't know, never met, and who have nothing to do with their lives. The talking heads prey on citizens' fears in order to make money. That's all.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Big John said:


> It'd be awesome to see them disappear. Seriously.
> 
> Never understood why people get all personally invested in defending these yokels who they don't know, never met, and who have nothing to do with their lives. The talking heads pray on citizens fears for money. That's it.


People don't realize these guys are making huge money running their mouths and little else including their brain (assuming they have one) Too bad they can't just be put on one giant ignore list. Ignore them and they will disappear. Hard to respect someone that doesn't have a real job. JMHO


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wendon said:


> You mean like your friends The Hon. Rev. Al Sharpton, The Hon. Rev. Jesse Jackson, The Hon. Billy Bob Maher, and The Hon. Mikey Moore actually having to get a real job and not being able to play the many cards they play (race etc.) and thereby living off the incomes of other people???


Yes, of course you are right.

If I say I dislike Rush that must mean I like Sharpton, and if I say I do not like O'riley that must mean I send donations to Maher.

You have mastered the art of the internet forum, no middle ground possible, its like what I like or you must be the polar opposite. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why is this thread under Workplace Safety? Are you guys wearing your PPE?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yes, of course you are right.
> 
> If I say I dislike Rush that must mean I like Sharpton, and if I say I do not like O'riley that must mean I send donations to Maher.
> 
> You have mastered the art of the internet forum, no middle ground possible, its like what I like or you must be the polar opposite. :laughing:


And if you don't like Phil Robertson, you must dance to Richard Simmons workout videos!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Why is this thread under Workplace Safety? Are you guys wearing your PPE?


:laughing::laughing: Good idea!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wendon said:


> you must dance to Richard Simmons workout videos!:laughing::laughing:


Stop looking in my windows!!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Why is this thread under Workplace Safety? Are you guys wearing your PPE?


I wear a bib so I don't barf on myself with some of the comments I read.

I hear BBQ wears a raincoat.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> From the guy that came up with this?
> 
> Wow, you are right, that is some very clever writing. :laughing:
> 
> You must have used 100% of that atrophied brain of yours for that one. :whistling2:


I'd rather have my atrophied brain than your half wit.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

99cents said:


> Why is this thread under Workplace Safety? Are you guys wearing your PPE?


Apparently the anti anti nasty comments folks are wearing rose colored safety glasses :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> Nothing wrong with conservative thinking if there is actual thinking going on - what we currently have is completely without real thought. Anyone who denies global warming is basing that belief on faith, not real science.
> 
> You can post all the articles you want, the earth is warming and it is a result of human action and there is nothing scientific that will say otherwise.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better to put your hands over your ears and sing 'La La La' then I encourage you to be as happy as you can be...:thumbup:


Sorry,but phoney science is phoney science.

My faith has nothing to do with calling out complete bull chit when I see it,the facts are clear ,we are getting colder and it is execrating this has been happening since 1997 you cannot deny that.

Post 1 is about the fact that the internet is interfering with liberals controlling the what news we shall hear,they've lost control of the media and they don't like it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> No need - your ignorance doesn't offend me in the slightest. I find it rather amusing actually. I prefer actual intelligent discourse but birthers truthers and denialists ( global warming holocaust ) have a certain fun factor after a long day. :thumbup:


A perfect example of the label party,you guys really love labels ...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> My faith has nothing to do with calling out complete bull chit when I see it,the facts are clear ,we are getting colder and it is execrating this has been happening since 1997 you cannot deny that.


Sure I can deny that since the science backs me up. The earth is getting warmer and it is a result of human activity. Any denial of those facts is entirely based on faith and not reason.

But I still like you, you lovable mutt. Just because you worship at the alter of goofy pseudo science doesn't make you a bad person, just misled.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> A perfect example of the label party,you guys really love labels ...:laughing::laughing:


The labels are there to be kind. I like to be kind. :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> Sure I can deny that since the science backs me up. The earth is getting warmer and it is a result of human activity. Any denial of those facts is entirely based on faith and not reason.
> 
> But I still like you, you lovable mutt. Just because you worship at the alter of goofy pseudo science doesn't make you a bad person, just misled.


Nuts!


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

So what they "huffinton<misspelled on purpose> said is "post we do not agree with will be deleted. Everyone had<on purpose> a point of view that can be argued. Forums are one place we can do that. Let us say our vile things..a reader can choose to ignore or like what we type. Just like how a person can choose to watch one tv show over another.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RHWilks said:


> So what they "huffinton<misspelled on purpose> said is "post we do not agree with will be deleted. Everyone had<on purpose> a point of view that can be argued. Forums are one place we can do that. Let us say our vile things..a reader can choose to ignore or like what we type. Just like how a person can choose to watch one tv show over another.


The left is the party of tolerance, as long as you don't disagree with them.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> Nuts!


I prefer cashews though roasted peanuts at a ball game are a special vice of mine.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Focusing on the bigger pix would be SOPA _(courtesy of TPP) _>






or for those that like Ron Paul>



> “SOPA is an unconstitutional, dangerous waste of time – that is, a violation of the First Amendment that won't achieve its ends, and could cripple the Internet with its provision that sites could be liable for any pirated material posted on their online premises,” says Fordham University media professor Paul Levinson via e-mail. *No site can possibly police every post* – text or video – for adherence to copyright, he says.


Does anyone figure the same censorship tactics used in China, Iran & Syria will work out in the USA?

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

After one commenter responded with a quote from George Orwell – “If liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what they do not want to hear” – Morris shut down the thread. He wrote, “This comment stream has been closed due to the hateful nature of the discussion the story generated. Sorry for the inconvenience.”

http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/cha...-comments-knockout-game-report-hateful-nature


----------

